# CEL at end of Regen - no mileage countdown



## sparkman (Oct 15, 2015)

You could try going to your FLAPS (favorite local auto parts store) and get your codes read for free.


----------



## beaurrr (Aug 27, 2016)

Maybe an O2 sensor that just coincidentally failed?


----------



## boraz (Aug 29, 2013)

wifi/bt dongles to read codes to your smartphone are <$10.


----------



## VtTD (Nov 5, 2013)

Yeah, I need to get a scanner. Just haven't yet. I'll probably just hold off until tomorrow and see what they say at the dealer for the code. It's pouring out today so I don't want to drive the parts store nuts for really just my curiosity at this point.


----------



## VtTD (Nov 5, 2013)

Just had a friend plug his scanner in. P2453 (Diesel Particulate Filter Differential Pressure Sensor Circuit Range/Performance). I'm actually thrilled to see it be emissions related. Had frequent regens that actually disappeared a few weeks ago, but were ongoing for about 6 months. Hopefully this points the dealer to something broken that may have been the cause of the frequent regens!


----------



## MilTownSHO (Oct 9, 2013)

I just checked out of curiosity.

If it's the sensor itself actually causing the issue, it is only covered under the 3/36k warranty FYI.


----------



## VtTD (Nov 5, 2013)

MilTownSHO said:


> I just checked out of curiosity.
> 
> Thanks! I spoke to Chevy last night and they told me anything emissions related *should* still be covered (Vermont has additional emissions warranty requirements), but we'll see. The way those warrantys are written it would not surprise me if the person I spoke to just misspoke... or somehow the sensor is not considered emissions related. Very torn on this car whether or not to keep it or dump it. If I could get the torque some other way with close to the same MPG on a gas car it would be gone tomorrow. It's just not reliable with this emissions system.


----------



## MilTownSHO (Oct 9, 2013)

I'm not familiar with Vermont emission warranty so you may have a chance. I know for sure its not covered under powertrain warranty though.


----------



## diesel (Jun 8, 2013)

VtTD said:


> Just had a friend plug his scanner in. P2453 (Diesel Particulate Filter Differential Pressure Sensor Circuit Range/Performance). I'm actually thrilled to see it be emissions related. Had frequent regens that actually disappeared a few weeks ago, but were ongoing for about 6 months. Hopefully this points the dealer to something broken that may have been the cause of the frequent regens!


Keep us posted. I don't recall haring much about this particular error.


----------



## VtTD (Nov 5, 2013)

Sorry - I meant to update and forgot. Sounds like it may have been a pretty random thing. The sensor wasn't plugged in properly so they clipped it in. The dealer thinks it just had a poor connection.


----------



## diesel (Jun 8, 2013)

VtTD said:


> Sorry - I meant to update and forgot. Sounds like it may have been a pretty random thing. The sensor wasn't plugged in properly so they clipped it in. The dealer thinks it just had a poor connection.


Glad it wasn't anything major.


----------

